
Prof Neil Ferguson quits government role after 'undermining' lockdown - neilwilson
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-52553229
======
jjgreen
> But he shot to public attention as "Professor Lockdown".

It's a shame to see the BBC's lazy journalism here, the "Professor Lockdown"
moniker is the invention of the Telegraph from _yesterday_

